# Bach Guild Does It Again



## campy (Aug 16, 2012)

Another bargain from the people who brought you the Big Beethoven Box. This time Wolfgang Amadeus gets the treatment. All 131 tracks for $0.99 :

Big Mozart Box


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Whoever owns Vanguard's catalog seems to be unloading absolutely everything they can.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> Whoever owns Vanguard's catalog seems to be unloading absolutely everything they can.


I'm not complaining though! The Mozart box is getting excellent comments elsewhere. The Beethoven box was more than worth it for the Yale's late quartets alone, even given its problems with screwed up track labeling and a missing movement.

BTW there's nobody at home at the Bach Guild website to respond to e-mails, so you're on your own.


----------

